# HELP! Yellow shrimps’ bodies covered with something resembling eggs.



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello. I’ve got some yellow shrimps 60 days ago and now 30-40% of them are covered with something resembling eggs .There are 2-3 shrimps with only 1 or 2 of the “eggs” but they are little bit larger in size. Any ideas what this can be and what to do?
I have Blue tiger shrimps in the same tank but they don’t have any of those for now.
There are some seed shrimps in my tank too.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

To me it looks like a form of fungus, though I could be wrong. Your first line of attack should be water changes. Hopefully when they molt they fungus will go away.

Treating the tank naturally with Indian Almond Leaves would be good. People sometimes have them for sale in this forum, you can also find them on e-bay/aquabid fairly cheap. Buy them from a US seller and you'll be able to start treating your tank faster, as shipping time from Asia will take up to 2 weeks.

-Gordon


----------



## Crashkt90 (May 20, 2011)

If you got snails, i say snail eggs.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Lol A dwarf shrimp should be swift enough to evade a snail's drop of egg sac... I don't think they are snail eggs, but maybe, who knows.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a lot of snails but I don't think that those are their eggs.


----------



## Crashkt90 (May 20, 2011)

They look liked my red ramshorn snail eggs thats the only reason im throwing it out there lol.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

Crashkt90 said:


> They look liked my red ramshorn snail eggs thats the only reason im throwing it out there lol.


I did supply Paraguard for 3 days .There are no changes .Ramshon snail are OK too.Will see the progress next week.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Ahh Paraguard? That could be it...


----------



## Crashkt90 (May 20, 2011)

Anything new?


----------



## jimko (Jun 10, 2007)

Are you sure it's not part of the genetics? Is it on both sides? Looks like it is in relatively the same area. If there aren't any dead shrimps I wouldn't be too concerned. Be careful with what you add cause shrimps are very sensitive. Indian almond leaf is a safe bet and it does have fungalcidical properties, but is it fungus?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Could be Vorticella. Here is a picture of Vorticella (a protozoan) on a mayfly nymph.


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

I did mention the same thing in my other tank .No dead so far. It can be part of carapace too. Yellow shrimp in those 2 tanks are with totally different gene.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Vorticella are harmless filter feeding protozoans. They sometimes attach to aquatic invertebrates.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome find. I was wondering what that was!

-Gordon


----------



## plamski (Oct 27, 2009)

HeyPK said:


> Vorticella are harmless filter feeding protozoans. They sometimes attach to aquatic invertebrates.


Thanks a lot .Now I can stop torture my shrimps with medications.


----------

